# Option "Ohne Werbung"



## Nisbo (8. März 2011)

Moin Moin,

besteht bei Buffed die Möglichkeit einen Status zu bekommen so das man nicht mehr von allen Seiten mit Werbung zugemüllt wird ? 
Also vor allen diese Slider-Werbung die von allen Seiten reinkommen und das immer und immer wieder. 

Mit ist klar das Werbung die Seite unterstützt und deswegen möchte ich solch einen Status natürlich nicht umsonst haben sondern würde dafür auch gerne 5 EUR / Monat bezahlen, das ist bei weiten mehr als ihr durch mich an Werbung verdient ^^

Evtl kann man das ganze ja als eine Art Premium-Account einrichten und andere haben auch Interesse dran.
Und Werbeblocker könnte ich installieren, mache ich aber nicht aus oben angesprochenen Grund.
Nur hie rbei Buffed ist es mir mit der Werbung inzwischen leider etwas zu viel geworden.

Also Buffed was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Tikume (8. März 2011)

*mit Zauberstab wedel*
http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/Specials/buffed-intern-Alles-ueber-buffedde-Premium-790529/


----------



## Nisbo (8. März 2011)

Super, thx 

Ich glaube aus das Premium sollte man besser hinweise, habe das irgendwie übersehen ^^
Oder meine Augen werden schlecht *g*

Was evtl noch angepasst werden sollte ist die Info nach der Bestellung, also als bestätigungsseite bekommt man:



> Hallo Nisbo,
> 
> du besitzt bereits ein aktives Premium-Konto bei buffed.de. Sobald dein Premium-Zugang abgelaufen ist, kannst du wieder auf die Bestellung zugreifen.
> 
> ...



das verwirrt etwas da es anzeigt das man schon nen Account hat.

Wie gesagt, thx nochmal für den Link, so ohne die ganze Megawerbung ist es schon viel netter ^^


----------



## Kasanunder (9. März 2011)

Also die Werbung nimmt echt überhand.

Das Werbeteil zu Dragonage II ist extrem Nervig.
Wenn Werbung auffallen soll, macht doch einfach die Seite zu und linkt direkt zu Dragonage, oder macht nen Layer der komplett die gesamte buffed Seite überspannt. Der Layer im Moment ist echt noch nicht groß genug.
Sorry bin gefrustet und muss mal Luft zum Thema werbung ablassen.

Biba,


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. März 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180437-unglaublich-penetrant/

da gehts drum


----------



## Bimmelbingo (14. April 2011)

Ich glob ich war mit einer der ersten Sufer die damals zu buffed.de gefunden haben, damals konnt man sich richtig gut auf der Seite informieren...extrem wenig nervende Werbung ...das war toll.....nun heut 2011....kein Seitenwechsel mehr möglich ohne das irgendwelche Werbung ein ins Fenster springt...irgendwas aufploppt etc. und das ist wirklich extrem störend. Habt ihr eigentlich mal eure Seite mal selbst begutachtet mit Werbung und was ihr dem "normalen" user damit antut?
Weniger ist manchmal eben doch mehr....



ciao
Bimmel


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2011)

ohh wow du bist der erste dem das auffällt .. respekt ..ach ne halt warte .. doch nicht 

Zu finden sind Gesprächsthemen
hier
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180437-unglaublich-penetrant/
und hier
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182343-option-ohne-werbung/

Die haben ich sogar ohne SuFu gefunden


----------



## Stanglnator (15. April 2011)

Die passenden Threads sind verlinkt, hier ist zu


----------



## Geowulf (19. April 2011)

die werbung nervt tierisch vorallem der balken unten auf der seite!


----------



## Thoor (19. April 2011)

Geowulf schrieb:


> die werbung nervt tierisch vorallem der balken unten auf der seite!



Danke für die Info, endlich hat mein Leben wieder einen Sinn.

Du solltest unbedingt für die Politik eintreten, deine Vorschläge, Hinweise und Ideen strotzen vor Eloquenz, man bemerkt wie durchdacht und überlegt diese sind!

Möge Gott dich beschützen, wir brauchen Leute wie dich


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht /reported


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2011)

1. Falsches Forum
2. Gibt es bereits (im Bereich "Meinungen und Anregungen zu buffed.de") genügend Threads, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180437-unglaublich-penetrant/
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182343-option-ohne-werbung/
etc.


----------



## Remor (19. April 2011)

Vorweg: Es handelt sich nicht um einen generellen Werbung Flame Thread:

Guten Tag, es handelt sich im Moment um einen Ausnahmefall der Werbung. Auf der Vordersten Frontseite erscheint neuerdings von unten eine nervtötende Flashwerbung, welche man nicht vollständig ausblenden kann und daher EXTREM nervig ist, es sollte doch möglich sein, die Werbung, die man nicht sehen möchte wenigstens auszublenden, wenn man sie nicht haben will. Das ist eine richtige Zumutung. Ich kann nicht durch die Werbung klicken, stattdessen werde ich auf eklige Werbeseiten gelenkt. 

Nervig ist es darum: da ich EXTRA mein Fenster vergrössern muss, um die Werbung zu minimieren, um überhaupt auf Buffed.de irgendetwas auszuwählen.

Noch was: Ich kaufe aus Prinzip nie im Leben Sachen, deren Werbung mir auf den Wecker geht. Ich wollte mir zwar Portal 2 holen, aber so nicht, das macht mich gerade so sauer, ihr könnt es euch nicht vorstellen.

Falls nun irgendein Moderator, der gerade auf lustigem Fuss ist und meine scharfe Kritik hier ohne richtigen Grund löscht, schliesst, oder sonstiges, werde ich meinen Account löschen, und buffed.de einfach nie wieder besuchen, das Verspreche ich euch hiermit. Aus dem Grund, weil ich so etwas nicht brauche, ich gehe auf buffed.de um zu schauen, was es für News gibt, und nicht um mich über eine Portal 2 Werbung göttlich aufzuregen.

Falls ihr denkt: Och, soll er doch seinen Account löschen mir doch egal, dann hoffe ich, dass euch alle anständigen User davonlaufen, weil sowas ist zum Schiessen.

Ich habe zwar im Grunde nichts gegen Werbung, aber sie sollte sich wenigstens anpassen und nicht mittem im Bild aufploppen und auf dem ergattertem Platz beharren.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2011)

Erstens kannst du deinen Account nicht löschen.

Zweitens, wenn dich eine Werbung stört, mach einen Screenshot davon und schicke es per PM an ZAM.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2011)

Es gibt da auch eine werbefreie Version von buffed.de, nennt sich buffed Premium.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

nee iglo .. dafür is der herr sich ja zu fein für


----------



## Stanglnator (19. April 2011)

Außerdem gibt es bereits einen Sammel-Thread zur Werbung, bitte den benutzen.

Zur Portal-Werbung: Man kann sie nicht komplett ausblenden, aber sie macht die Seite noch lange nicht unbenutzbar. Außerdem ist sie nicht permanent da, sondern nur 2x am Stück.


----------



## Geowulf (19. April 2011)

*  buffed.de naja  *

* #1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geowulf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Mitglied
 
Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 42
Registriert: 15-November 06



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Geschrieben vor 35 Minuten 

  die werbung nervt tierisch vorallem der balken unten auf der seite! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

